
React Form – A new lightweight framework and utility for building powerful forms - tannerlinsley
https://github.com/tannerlinsley/react-form
======
tannerlinsley
\- 4kb! (minified) \- Dynamic Fields - no pre-defined schema or field names
required

\- Highly functional and flexible validation

\- Built-in Form Inputs

\- Input Utility - Easily and quickly build your own input types

\- Field Utility - Functionally control any field, anywhere in a form

\- Nested forms and form splitting

\- Powerful form lifecycle hooks and events

\- Serializable Event and State hooks (think redux/mobx/etc & HMR)

